# $25 if you unbrick me



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll start off by saying I am not new to this game. But, I am absolutely stuck at the moment. Here is the deal:

I followed the thread Getting back on the OTA update path post # 335 which indicates to do the following:

Step 1. Use R3L3AS3DRoot BIONIC V2, Select Option 1 and let the software install. Then hit enter as promted and follow the rest of the steps for root and 4ever root.
Step 2. Make sure usb debugging is still selected in settings/Apps
Step 3. Open your APPS folder and make sure Zumocast is there, open it & close it
Step 4. Boot into stock recovery and Install radio.zip
Step 5. Reboot
Step 6. Connect usb cable and unzip Stock886, then run 5Tock886.bat file in the folder you unzipped, should take less than 10 seconds! DO NOT REBOOT! goto step 7 
Step 7. Go to settings/about phone/system update and Download and install 5.5.893 update
you will have the same Versions installed as post #298 

Now while I am sure this worked beautifully for some it didn't work for me and I can assure you I followed step for step. I was able to pull the OTA update from Verizon and then select install. While installing it got about half way through then the phone shut off and went into AP Fastboot Flash Mode (Boot Failure). GC Boot Failed. I tried to restore using DH's restore method and I get:

Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG: boot)


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

so can you boot into recovery. What happens when you try to flash the OTA manually from there?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> so can you boot into recovery. What happens when you try to flash the OTA manually from there?


Yes, I can get into recovery. How do I get the OTA from there though? The instructions that I followed did not indicate to put anything on my ext SD card. I was able to download the update from Verizon but I guess the question is where did that store at.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Yes, I can get into recovery. How do I get the OTA from there though? The instructions that I followed did not indicate to put anything on my ext SD card. I was able to download the update from Verizon but I guess the question is where did that store at.


it's in your /cache, not sure how youd get there though. Only thing i can think is getting an adapter, or another phone or something, to put the SD card in and get it into your computer, then dl and get to OTA in place.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> it's in your /cache, not sure how youd get there though. Only thing i can think is getting an adapter, or another phone or something, to put the SD card in and get it into your computer, then dl and get to OTA in place.


I have an adapter and I have my old Fasincate. DL the OTA from where? I want to get the official one if possible but I guess at this point I just want my phone to boot.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I have an adapter and I have my old Fasincate. DL the OTA from where? I want to get the official one if possible but I guess at this point I just want my phone to boot.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13074-get-to-55893-ota-from-any-leak/

the one there is one i just uploaded earlier today directly from Verizon.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...-from-any-leak/
> 
> the one there is one i just uploaded earlier today directly from Verizon.


Thanks. Are you suggesting that once I put this on my ext SD card that I go ahead and follow your steps? Or proceed and try to flash it again through stock recovery?


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Thanks. Are you suggesting that once I put this on my ext SD card that I go ahead and follow your steps? Or proceed and try to flash it again through stock recovery?


Just try to flash the OTA. I dont think you'd be able to run through those steps from where you currently are.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> Just try to flash the OTA. I dont think you'd be able to run through those steps from where you currently are.


Got to:

Verifying current system....
assert failed: apply_patch_space(13953121)
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

I think you may need to maybe wipe cache to get past that.... DONT DO THAT YET. i'm just vaguely remembering other things i read. First maybe try to take out the battery for a little bit, then flash again.

EDIT: yeah just try popping the battery and tell me if that helps, if not i have other ideas cause wyseller was having this same error today and got it fixed eventually


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> I think you may need to maybe wipe cache to get past that.... DONT DO THAT YET. i'm just vaguely remembering other things i read. First maybe try to take out the battery for a little bit, then flash again.
> 
> EDIT: yeah just try popping the battery and tell me if that helps, if not i have other ideas cause wyseller was having this same error today and got it fixed eventually


Tried the battery, that didn't work. I tried wiping cache, that didn't work. I'm gonna go ahead and start reading now. If you figure something out please let me know.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Tried the battery, that didn't work. I tried wiping cache, that didn't work. I'm gonna go ahead and start reading now. If you figure something out please let me know.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12749-getting-back-on-the-ota-update-path/page__st__220__p__318598#entry318598

then when he came how from work i think he ran through from the beginning since he was now able to boot, and from there he is now on 5.5.893.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...598#entry318598
> 
> then when he came how from work i think he ran through from the beginning since he was now able to boot, and from there he is now on 5.5.893.


I'm gonna give this a shot now. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I'm gonna give this a shot now. I'll keep you posted.


Didn't work. I'm gonna try the RSD Lite method right quick. At this point I'll try anything. Looks like I'm headed for an all nighter.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Didn't work. I'm gonna try the RSD Lite method right quick. At this point I'll try anything. Looks like I'm headed for an all nighter.


I think your problem is even though you have flashed the .886 system, and the .886 radio, you still have whatever kernel you've upgraded too in the past and therefore the ota updates will fail...


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah, any cahnges to the error that pops up when you try to OTA. and are you saying RELEASED restore wont even run?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> yeah, any cahnges to the error that pops up when you try to OTA. and are you saying RELEASED restore wont even run?


Released restore runs fine but when the phone reboots it reboots straight into Fastboot with a Boot Failed. No changes to the OTA error either. @crashercarlton you may be right but it was my understanding the method I used was supposed to get me back on the upgrade path as people with my same kernel reported successful.

Edit: actually the kernel I have already is actually the 5.5.893 OTA kernel so that shouldn't be a problem. This is why I tried this method in the first place. I only went as far as 5.7.893 and it has the same kernel as 5.5.893 as I've compared before.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Released restore runs fine but when the phone reboots it reboots straight into Fastboot with a Boot Failed. No changes to the OTA error either. @crashercarlton you may be right but it was my understanding the method I used was supposed to get me back on the upgrade path as people with my same kernel reported successful.
> 
> Edit: actually the kernel I have already is actually the 5.5.893 OTA kernel so that shouldn't be a problem. This is why I tried this method in the first place. I only went as far as 5.7.893 and it has the same kernel as 5.5.893 as I've compared before.


The version numbers look the same, but the boot partition was patched, which is why some people couldnt flash to 5.5.893


----------



## dragoontwo (Oct 20, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Released restore runs fine but when the phone reboots it reboots straight into Fastboot with a Boot Failed. No changes to the OTA error either. @crashercarlton you may be right but it was my understanding the method I used was supposed to get me back on the upgrade path as people with my same kernel reported successful.
> 
> Edit: actually the kernel I have already is actually the 5.5.893 OTA kernel so that shouldn't be a problem. This is why I tried this method in the first place. I only went as far as 5.7.893 and it has the same kernel as 5.5.893 as I've compared before.


Did you try power cycling the phone with both volume buttons held down? You should be able to do a normal boot from there.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> The version numbers look the same, but the boot partition was patched, which is why some people couldnt flash to 5.5.893


Well shoot. I just tried P3Droid's fastboot method using the windows command prompt. Even got a preflash validation error there. RSD Lite fails on step one. I've been reading and trying different things with RSD lite such as moving it to the root of the C: drive and running as admin, etc. Still fails on Step 1. I pray my girl got me the Galaxy Nexus for Christmas!!


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

I was in the same boat earlier. What worked for me was moto-fastboot flashing everything from the original fxz file in order. Then, before trying to boot up, I booted into recovery and applied the 5.5.893 ota. It validated that time, completed, and then I could reboot fine.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

dragoontwo said:


> Did you try power cycling the phone with both volume buttons held down? You should be able to do a normal boot from there.


Boot Failed is different than Flash failed, which is what you're thinking. but he could still give it a go.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

closer said:


> I was in the same boat earlier. What worked for me was moto-fastboot flashing everything from the original fxz file in order. Then, before trying to boot up, I booted into recovery and applied the 5.5.893 ota. It validated that time, completed, and then I could reboot fine.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


I am somewhat familar with the moto fastboot method. Could you post some more precise instructions for me? I know I need to go through command prompt right?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I am somewhat familar with the moto fastboot method. Could you post some more precise instructions for me? I know I need to go through command prompt right?


I've confirmed that per this post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/page__st__130 this guy has the EXACT same error as me and this is how he fixed it using moto fastboot and flashing the original FXZ files from the 886 OTA so this seems to be the route to go. Problem is, I am not familiar enough with this process so anyone who has had success please if you could post a step by step.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I've confirmed that per this post http://rootzwiki.com...y/page__st__130 this guy has the EXACT same error as me and this is how he fixed it using moto fastboot and flashing the original FXZ files from the 886 OTA so this seems to be the route to go. Problem is, I am not familiar enough with this process so anyone who has had success please if you could post a step by step.


Running fastboot is the first thing you do over in my post. The "everything" script is just a batch command with all the command to flash those files with fastboot


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> Running fastboot is the first thing you do over in my post. The "everything" script is just a batch command with all the command to flash those files with fastboot


So I ran One-Click fast boot restore and my phone is booted now. I have the following:

stock 886
stock radio
leaked kernel

let me know if you need exact names. I'm gonna go ahead and try your method to get back on the OTA upgrade path. Give me your pay pal information also in PM


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> So I ran One-Click fast boot restore and my phone is booted now. I have the following:
> 
> stock 886
> stock radio
> ...


Also in step 10. How do you reboot your phone directly into stock recovery?


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> So I ran One-Click fast boot restore and my phone is booted now. I have the following:
> 
> stock 886
> stock radio
> ...


PayPal info = Merry Christmas. I'm happy to get people's phones were they want them.

EDIT: just make sure you turn your phone off, then only boot into recovery. Nothing special.


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> So I ran One-Click fast boot restore and my phone is booted now. I have the following:
> 
> stock 886
> stock radio
> ...


Glad you got it back man. Kinda scary when you get all the crazy boot errors unexpectedly ...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> PayPal info = Merry Christmas. I'm happy to get people's phones were they want them.
> 
> EDIT: just make sure you turn your phone off, then only boot into recovery. Nothing special.


Hey thanks buddy appreciate your help immensely. Let's say I wanted to grab the update straight from verizon. Would I be able to get my phone to a point to do that using your method? Remember attempting to install that verizon update is what put me in the situation in the first place. It didn't like something...


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

closer said:


> Glad you got it back man. Kinda scary when you get all the crazy boot errors unexpectedly ...
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Hey thanks for chiming in also Closer. Sometimes certain words or phrases trigger a light bulb and I remembered "oh I do have DH's fastboot recovery on my PC still" and go figure such a "big" problem turned out to require such a minor fix.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Hey thanks buddy appreciate your help immensely. Let's say I wanted to grab the update straight from verizon. Would I be able to get my phone to a point to do that using your method? Remember attempting to install that verizon update is what put me in the situation in the first place. It didn't like something...


Essentially At step ten, right after youve done the Boot.img, You should be able to go to System Update, and do it normally from there, but instead I just posted the file and told people to do it manually. I've seen someone say they dl'd normally though. I actually did dl my file through the system update, but then flashed it manually, after moving that file to my SD


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> Essentially At step ten, right after youve done the Boot.img, You should be able to go to System Update, and do it normally from there, but instead I just posted the file and told people to do it manually. I've seen someone say they dl'd normally though. I actually did dl my file through the system update, but then flashed it manually, after moving that file to my SD


downloading the update from Verizon now. And just to confirm that even though I have a LEAKED kernel currently this should still work, right?


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> downloading the update from Verizon now. And just to confirm that even though I have a LEAKED kernel currently this should still work, right?


You ran the boothack in the steps outlined? then yes, should be cleared to go to 893.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> You ran the boothack in the steps outlined? then yes, should be cleared to go to 893.


It worked! I'm official again! Thanks for all of your help


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> It worked! I'm official again! Thanks for all of your help


My pleasure.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Sweet! I think that makes a whopping ZERO bricks!

BBB
Building Better Brad's.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

realbbb said:


> Sweet! I think that makes a whopping ZERO bricks!
> 
> BBB
> Building Better Brad's.


I'm pretty sure that's the number i'm tracking right now.


----------

